

Ask HN: Where do I apply for internship? - oswalpalash

Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m from India. Last summers I had done open source contribution as a GSoC student. This summer break I would like to intern at an organization to get the onboard experience. 
I request community members to guide me on where to apply!
I have my work experience details on HN profile. 
Thanks :)
======
sccassius
There are a lot of companies out there - try poking around job boards, look at
the companies that post on HN Who's Hiring?, and Google with relevant terms
for your interest (ex) software engineering internship summer 2015 san
francisco). If you attend university, then your career center should be able
to assist you. If you're in high school, you're well ahead of the curve, so
don't sweat it if you don't secure an internship this summer.

------
izolate
GSoC?

